# Christmas



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

So what did everyone get for christmas? I got a lot of nice flyfishing gear that I am excited to put to use. Here is the list of flyfishing stuff I got.

Fishpond Yellowstone Wader Bag
Fishpond Shooting Star Chest Pack/Back Pack
Fishbum Trout diaries #2


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Some nice stuff there. Those wader bags are nice.

I actually didn't really need any gear this time around, but I did get this pretty sweet Book on soft hackles. I am becoming a soft hackle nut, so I was happy to get it.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Fishing books are always good. I have been wanting to learn more about the soft hackle flies myself. Last year I got that book that is all about the caddis life cycle and still have not had time to get all the way through it.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I got a ton of fly fishing gear!  
-Fly Rod
-Fly reel
-Waders
-Wading Boots
-Royal Coachman Flies
-80 dollars to Cabelas
-70 dollars that will be used at cabelas
-Net
-Flippers
And I am buying a float tube next....


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

New waders.
New 3 weight line.
Waiting for spring!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Waiting for spring!


You will miss a lot of good fishing if you wait that long. 

I actually can't wait until summer comes around again for the caddis hatches. Talk about having an addiction and no way to feed it...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got some GC's to cabellas and sportsmans. Can't wait til my yearly yellowstone trip in aug!


----------



## Tyson (Dec 27, 2007)

Trey Combs' book on steelhead fly fishing and a full sink line for fishing streamers Kelly Galloup style.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Tyson said:


> Trey Combs' book on steelhead fly fishing and a full sink line for fishing streamers Kelly Galloup style.


Where do you go to fish for steelheads? You don't have to give any specifics, a state will suffice. I used to live in upstate NY and I used to chase them a bit when I had time. I never did hook into one. I didn't have a clue what I was doing at the time either, so that didn't help. I had a few chasers that were HUGE, they scared the crap out me lol. I was always so jealous of the people who could catch them.

I can see how people get addicted to fishing that fish.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Trey Combs book is geared toward west coast steelheading - swinging flies. And Tyson, please just don't start wearing your shorts Kelly Galloup style. I don't know how he makes it through an entire episode of Fly Fish TV with his boys overlapping the seams. He bears an incredible resemblence to Officer Dangle of Reno 911. Is it just me or does anyone else see the similarities of the two? _/O


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Now that you mention it, they do look have some key similarities ;0)

I took some money I received from my father-in-law and picked up some korkers boots, studded inserts for the boots, and some tying stuff yesterday. I got some fleece pajama pants that will feel very nice under my waders.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 27, 2007)

RnF said:


> Where do you go to fish for steelheads? You don't have to give any specifics, a state will suffice. I used to live in upstate NY and I used to chase them a bit when I had time. I never did hook into one. I didn't have a clue what I was doing at the time either, so that didn't help. I had a few chasers that were HUGE, they scared the crap out me lol. I was always so jealous of the people who could catch them.
> 
> I can see how people get addicted to fishing that fish.


RnF,
I don't have a clue what I am doing either, at this point I am still trying to learn the basics. Growing up in Washington I was around steelhead fishing a little bit but it was mostly gear fishing certain locations on the Columbia river. 
Probably the nearest steelhead fishing to Utah would be some of the inland runs in Idaho or Oregon.

Flyguy7, 
Too funny, I've got to find that one. I've heard Kelly is a great guy. For anyone that likes big streamers search for and listen to the Kelly Galloup podcast on Askaboutflyfishing.

Tyson


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

ScottyP, which korkers did u get? i have the guides with the Bowa laces and they have been awesome. Just falling apart now with around 120 days on them. I consider that very good life for a wading boot.

The closest Steelhead river to us is the Salmon near North Fork and Salmon Idaho. It is roughly a 5.5 - 6 hour drive.


----------

